# Ford 3000 model and serial number decoding help



## 66ford3000 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey !, so I'm having trouble decoding my tractor after trying to set a cab on from a different tractor that should be direct fit to my 3000, my rear end is much more narrow than another 3000 so trying to figure out what it is and where it was made if any help would be appreciated , the 2nd picture is from the rear end axle, and 3rd picture is where I can't find another brake assembly so narrow or the same for a 3000 thanks!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy 66ford3000, welcome to the tractor forum.

The "A" prefix on your serial number indicates your tractor was made in Antwerp, Belgium. Antwerp operated for many years using their own codes, rather than the standard Ford tractor codes. I doubt that there's anyone that can help with ID of your tractor. 

That is a strange looking rear axle. I've never seen one like that before.


----------



## 66ford3000 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for the input!, a guy a another page says it's a narrow model but not sure if it's an orchard narrow or just a narrow


----------



## Shalodge (May 22, 2021)

For what its worth my view is that the serial number part has been ground off with a disk grinder.. You can see where metal has been removed. The Year and date of manufacture are still correct but I would say someone didn't want the original serial on there... Stolen??


----------

